# Is It Worth It



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

So I've just closed my back account with Abbey as it's no longer needed, I still have another account with them, so as part of the call I asked if they could transfer the remaining cash into my other account - the answer was no, the only option is to send me a cheque









Now back to the reason for the post, as I would like to know what other members would do and what would be the least amount on a cheque needed for them to even consider cashing it


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Cash it!

It'll cost the bank more to process the cheque than it would have to simply transfer the balance like you asked. No wonder we're in the :bull*******: if banks are so silly & wasteful with things like this! :thumbsdown:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

sparrow441 said:


> Cash it!
> 
> It'll cost the bank more to process the cheque than it would have to simply transfer the balance like you asked. No wonder we're in the :bull*******: if banks are so silly & wasteful with things like this! :thumbsdown:


+1


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> sparrow441 said:
> 
> 
> > Cash it!
> ...


+2


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Right I'm thinking of getting them to pay it out over the counter in pennies :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Right I'm thinking of getting them to pay it out over the counter in pennies :lol:


Ask for new ones as you concerned about counterfits


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

PhilM said:


> Right I'm thinking of getting them to pay it out over the counter in pennies :lol:


 :notworthy: cracking idea - I'd love to see the teller's face!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Right I'm thinking of getting them to pay it out over the counter in pennies :lol:
> ...


Yes fresh from the roll, in fact I might take my loupe to inspect each and everyone as they are handed over


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I recently received a bill from Npower for 17p

I sent them coins

Roger


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roger said:


> I recently received a bill from Npower for 17p
> 
> I sent them coins
> 
> Roger


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Petel1983 (Aug 25, 2010)

its not exactly a suprise that our banks ended up in so much trouble is it!


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

I got a cheque for a penny from the waterboard - but the bank won't give me cash i have to deposit into my account! Take all your ID in and make sure they record everything and provide a secure bag for it, I think if you're nervous with cash banks do have to escort you to your vehicle - could be old wives tale?

When we were adult [!?] students doing masonry we had a beef with the council over our accommodation rebates, so we took a cheque in carved from a slab of ston, weighed about 30kg- must be on proper paper now, but the rules were different then and they had to honour it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I walked down to the local Abbey branch today, queued up and waited to be called to the window, presented my cheque and asked if they could cash it........ :grin:

They then informed me that it wasn't signed,  apparently it needs to have a signature on it... it's there cheque FFS! so the little bit of skirt then goes to speak to her manager, I explain the whole situation so he agrees to cash it only then to be told that it will have to go through clearing.... I kid you not, it's going to take 4 days to get my 13p!

By this time I was starting to take the p**s by explaining that it's costing them more than 13p to deal with this, so eventually they agreed to cash it and give me the 13p - so I asked for pennies..... wait for it...

Apparently there's a minimum withdrawal limit from the branch and it's Â£35 so they can't give me my money, I told them that I wanted it and it's my money and that I had explained that I wanted to take the 13p from the start. Poor thing then has to go back to her manager, who's sitting in a nice little room, and explain the latest fiasco who then approves that she can take the money from the cash draw.

Total time wasted 20 mins, enjoyment 100% :thumbup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

PhilM said:


> Total time wasted 20 mins, enjoyment 100% :thumbup:


Great entertainment value...!


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

nice work Phil - can't beat a bit of policy gone mad!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's a complete joke, Abbey use to be pretty hot at customer service but now it's a complete pile of ooh:


----------



## blackie58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Good stuff...


----------

